# Grinder upgraditis or downgraditis help



## leegillham (Feb 17, 2018)

Hello

Call me crazy but Im thinking of moving on my Mazzer major, I'm a bit fed up with the doser on mazzer and I am not up for modding it. Ive been thinking about the Eureka Zenith or Olympus.

What are the general thoughts on this, feel free to call me crazy

Lee


----------



## les24preludes (Dec 30, 2017)

leegillham said:


> feel free to call me crazy


...you're crazy. But seriously, as you know you'll be downgrading. I sympathise with being fed up with dosers - I rip them off as soon as a grinder sits on my kitchen table. Are you able to do any mods yourself? I replaced my doser with a funnel. There's a Cunill funnel around £30 which I haven't used but it's plastic so easy to cut out a chute hole. Details in the "pimp my shelf octopus funnel" thread. And you need to do a bit of easy rewiring underneath see:

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?44370&p=596421#post596421

What kind of funnel is always a question. My Wilko plastic funnel is in the "pimp my ..." thread above. I've since been using travel mugs with some success. You need to fashion a plate to go behind them and seal off the motor chamber - I cut one out of an ILLY coffee jar. All this may not look as pretty as an octopus funnel, but it works just fine.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

leegillham said:


> Hello
> 
> Call me crazy but Im thinking of moving on my Mazzer major, I'm a bit fed up with the doser on mazzer and I am not up for modding it. Ive been thinking about the Eureka Zenith or Olympus.
> 
> ...


I am a big fan of the Eureka range. People who own them really rate them.

I'll give you some food for thought: why don't you keep your grinder and embark on the Niche journey with some other ~100 members here, including myself?


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I had a zenith and loved it. So well made and easy to use. I got tempted to the ceado e37s which is shorter, faster, bigger burrs etc but I often wonder if the Olympus 75 would have been just as good in many ways. Excellent build, the adjuster is one of the best, dosing is consistent, and then there are little niceties like the LED that illuminates the basket etc. I would not say that an Olympus would really be a downgrade overall, even if the burrs aren't quite so big. I had a doser Mazzer Mini but soon got fed up of the doser. Also the Mazzers need to be dialled in again after each burr clean, and you have to be careful of the thread. Eureka and Ceado are far better designed in that respect.

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Olympus OD for £900 but will have the same quality as the major, for less than that you should be able to get the ceado SH - if I was to upgrade from my Major it the route I would go, but its a lot of money for the convenience - you could buy a modded funnel - there is a bloke in the US who sells kits then if you wanted to add a timer box - https://www.auberins.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=298

funnel - https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NEW-Mazzer-Custom-Doserless-Stainless-Steel-Funnel-Make-Offer/142834563191?hash=item21419a7877:g:BUAAAOSwZEValykA


----------



## les24preludes (Dec 30, 2017)

jimbojohn55 said:


> Olympus OD for £900 but will have the same quality as the major, for less than that you should be able to get the ceado SH - if I was to upgrade from my Major it the route I would go, but its a lot of money for the convenience - you could buy a modded funnel - there is a bloke in the US who sells kits then if you wanted to add a timer box - https://www.auberins.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=298
> 
> funnel - https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NEW-Mazzer-Custom-Doserless-Stainless-Steel-Funnel-Make-Offer/142834563191?hash=item21419a7877:g:BUAAAOSwZEValykA


That's a nice funnel, but expensive to buy and import. I'm sure you've contemplated turning out funnels yourself, Jim? The Cunill funnel isn't something I've tried, but it's cheaper and available and I imagine easy to work and fit since it's plastic not stainless. I've been scouring eBay for aluminium funnels since stainless is such a pain to work. Nothing obvious except the travel mugs I've been experimenting with. Problem there is the standard Mazzer back plate part doesn't fit behind them, whereas it should on the octopus funnel I believe? Is that right?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

leegillham said:


> Hello
> 
> Call me crazy but Im thinking of moving on my Mazzer major, I'm a bit fed up with the doser on mazzer and I am not up for modding it. Ive been thinking about the Eureka Zenith or Olympus.
> 
> ...


What about the fiorenzato f83e? The one I have listed could do with a respirator but it's a good one! @leegillham


----------



## leegillham (Feb 17, 2018)

hey hey its been a while, so I decided to buy a Rocket Faustino. very very happy with it so is the wife smaller quieter and managing to get a lovely grind.

Will be selling my Mazzer major but struggling to list it as the options are greyed out heeeeeeelp


----------



## allikat (Jan 27, 2020)

leegillham said:


> hey hey its been a while, so I decided to buy a Rocket Faustino. very very happy with it so is the wife smaller quieter and managing to get a lovely grind.
> 
> Will be selling my Mazzer major but struggling to list it as the options are greyed out heeeeeeelp


 You just need to be active for a while. I admit, I keep looking at the Faustino, even knowing it's a Mignon in a fancy outfit, it's still a wonderful looking grinder.


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

allikat said:


> ...it's still a wonderful looking grinder.


 +1 on that ☝


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

leegillham said:


> hey hey its been a while, so I decided to buy a Rocket Faustino. very very happy with it so is the wife smaller quieter and managing to get a lovely grind.
> 
> Will be selling my Mazzer major but struggling to list it as the options are greyed out heeeeeeelp


 You either make 5 posts in the last 28 days to be active or buy a bronze membership and also benefit from some of the features, and thus contributing financially to this forum - much cheaper than eBay.


----------



## leegillham (Feb 17, 2018)

Nice one thanks for the tip.


----------



## leegillham (Feb 17, 2018)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> You either make 5 posts in the last 28 days to be active or buy a bronze membership and also benefit from some of the features, and thus contributing financially to this forum - much cheaper than eBay.





allikat said:


> You just need to be active for a while. I admit, I keep looking at the Faustino, even knowing it's a Mignon in a fancy outfit, it's still a wonderful looking grinder.


 Is it actually I wasn't aware of that, all I can say is I'm very happy with it. I'm not going to look at the price difference as I'm sure I'll be annoyed. 😂


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I got fed up with the doser on mine as it was just messy and time consuming..









Ordered a Daniel Wong kit and a lot less mess..









I'm trying to figure out how to make a portafilter holder for it, but the dosing Cup that came with it is easier to use tbh.


----------



## allikat (Jan 27, 2020)

leegillham said:


> Is it actually I wasn't aware of that, all I can say is I'm very happy with it. I'm not going to look at the price difference as I'm sure I'll be annoyed. 😂


 Yes, the internals are made by Eureka. But the exterior design is 100% Rocket, and the different chute means it'll perform slightly differently... And you get the easy cleaning without losing grind settings too.


----------



## leegillham (Feb 17, 2018)

Rhys said:


> I got fed up with the doser on mine as it was just messy and time consuming..
> 
> View attachment 51333
> 
> ...


 That looks great. 👍


----------



## leegillham (Feb 17, 2018)

I'm going to put my mazzer in the valuation section, and hopefully someone will buy it. I have to sell it before I change my mind and mod it haha


----------

